

StartPage vs. Google – 10 reasons - Mitt
https://startpage.com/eng/top-ten-ways-startpage.html

======
pdfcollect
"StartPage protects you from NSA surveillance and spying": And how do you save
me from NSA owning CA's and decrypting the SSL Traffic from you? Please
explain. (I wish https was any good against NSA - is it?)

